# Cheap box blinds



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Anybody have resource for 4x4 box blinds with a 4' to 6' stands? Thanks.


----------



## anxious angler (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats your idea of cheap.
My opinion and experience is that 

You get what you pay for.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Affordable tower box blind... Right here!! http://www.deertexas.com/store/T-REX.html Build it yourself and save!!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Funny you bring this up, Psycho. The box blind on top of a 10 foot (steel) tower at the lease is rotting out. I decided to save a few bucks and have the personal satisfaction one acheives by making his own. To ease construction and erecting what I knew would turn out to be a heavy lumber box, I made plans to create the 4X4 blind out of a basic 1/2 plywood floor (with 2X4 runners under the floor), four panel-style walls with 2"X2"s for the frames and 3/8" plywood. My plan was to "prefab" the walls and after securing the floor to the tower, bolting the walls together through the 2"X2"s. Then secure the roof the same way.

So far I've spent over $100 on lumber and hardware and still need to purchase some more. After countless hours sweating in the garage on Saturday afternoons, I finished the floor and the lower portions of the walls. I still need to finish out the upper walls and roof. Then do the door. Then do the hinged mini-doors for the windows. Then seal the whole thing, inside and out, with Kilz. Then apply a coat of olive green paint.

Next I'll borrow a trailer and haul the thing down to the lease. If it's impossible to raise on the tower in one piece, I'll undo the bolts and reassemble on the tower with the help of an extension ladder, bolting it all back together.

The whole project: so far, not fun.

While in Three Rivers Saturday, I priced a 4X4 Blynd (black plastic nylon box blinds) at $325. Found them here in town for $295. They're looking awfully tempting right about now. Lightweight, easy to assemble, won't rot. Instead of sweating my arse off in the garage hacking on lumber, I can be fishing.

Good luck.


----------



## Centraltxcuda (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a 4x4 blind that is the black high impact plastic model and the 10' aluminum tower that goes with it...would sell all for 400.00 You can see these at blynd.com...they are made in San Antonio

Matt

512-296-7294


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

DeerTexas said:


> Affordable tower box blind... Right here!! http://www.deertexas.com/store/T-REX.html Build it yourself and save!!


$600, mucho dinero!!!


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Speaking of blinds*

I made this over the weekend and decided it is not what I want 4x4x6 and solid. Has a grating floor with steel plate to bolt a seat to if you want to use as a bow blind or just put up a rail around it or go ahead and put a 4x4 box blind on it. All I want out of it is the cost of materials.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Forgot to add the pics.


----------



## Insurance Pro (Aug 16, 2005)

how much Fishdoc1? im interested....i have a boxblind 4x6 that i need a stand for. PM with info and your number and ill give you a call ok. Thanks!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*The Blynd....*

is right for the money. The one's we build are more customized but for the money.... it sounds like the blynd will work for you. The one mentioned for 400 is a good deal. Ours will last longer than you will probably hunt but they will cost ya. We put the little things in like footrests, shelves, drink holders, gun holders, porches, .......etc...... They are also made of steel tubing with detachable legs and braces. All in all, the one for 400 is a deal. My .02


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Deer Texas, i wish i would have seen your kit BEFORE i started building my blind. I came across it after i was about 2 weekends into building mine. It would have suited me perfectly.


Sean, i hear ya man. My father-in-law and i spent several weekends building my blind (4'x6') it looks good but next time i will probably just buy, its too **** hot outside right now to be working. My blind is same concept as yours except i only needed about a 2' stand. It is pre-fabbed sides/bottom that i assembled in the field. it made transporting much easier and the pieces are light enough that the wife could help hold while i assembled.


----------



## bradyboy (Jan 31, 2005)

fishdoc do you still have the stand? If so where are you located?


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

waterdog said:


> $600, mucho dinero!!!


Huh? Check these "cheap" pre manufactured blinds out:

The Blynd http://www.westexhuntingsupply.com/blyndblinds.htm
Texas Hunter http://www.texashunterproducts.com/10fttodobldd.html

Our kit enables you to build a modular blind takes down in about 10 minutes. You can relocate it without the need of a flatbed trailer. It can be built in about 6 hours and can be assembled on site in about 30 minutes. It eliminates all leg angle guesswork. It provides a rock-solid connection between tower and blind. It is a blind that doesn't "clank" when going up or down a metalic ladder. It's not an "oven." You can build it any size you like, from a 4x4 to a 4x8. (One guy even built a 6x6 using our kit!) Best of all, it can be built complete for LESS THAN $600.

Mucho dinero? If you find a better deal, BUY IT!!


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Deer Texas, i wish i would have seen your kit BEFORE i started building my blind. I came across it after i was about 2 weekends into building mine. It would have suited me perfectly.


I wish ya would have, too. Well, remember us! We'll be ready when you are!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

LOL, i definitely will remember your product, with my carpentry skills (or lack of) my blind may not last more than a season or two


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

If you can use a circular saw, square, tape measure and a screw gun, you can do it!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*blinds*

DeerTexas, in all fairness, Texas Hunter blinds are some of the priciest blinds around.

The dealer you chose in your link to the Blynd is way high as well.

Here, a 4X4 Blynd on a 5 foot tower will run you $530. A 4X4 on a 10 foot tower is only $565.

http://www.mummesinc.com/wildlife/products/blinds.html


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, let's compare apples to apples.

The _"Double" Blynd_ (black) on a 10' Tower costs *$815* at the place you referenced. (I wonder how much shipping is.) Using our kit, you can custom build a 4x6 or 4x8 on a 10' tower *with anchor kit included for about $600*.

Now let's compare pricing on the 4x4. The _"Single" Blynd_ on 10' legs costs *$565* at the place you referenced. With our kit you can custom build a 4x4 on a 10' tower *with anchor kit included for about $500*.

_The Blynd_ only comes with a 1/2" plywood floor. Our kit has a 3/4" plywood floor.

_The Blynd_ comes standard with plastic sliding doors. (Hinged conversion kits cost $52 more.) If you've ever hunted out of one, you know the sliding doors are loud. As a matter of fact, _the Blynd_ makes more racket than just about any other blind I've ever hunted out of. The aluminum ladder clanks when anything hard taps it. Once you're in, the sliding windows are yet another source for unwanted noise. Even with a carpeted floor, the whole thing resonates with the slightest bump.

With the heat absorbing black color, you've got yourself a down right miserable place to sit when it's hot outside, which BTW is about 11 months a year in Texas. They even brag about that fact: _"__Draws the heat of the sun for added warmth."_ If it's cold enough to need solar warmth, pick up an inexpensive portable propane heater. Don't like black? Sure, you could "upgrade" to a "camo" model by spending another $100 on it, but it looks like a waste of money to me. See if you can pick out the "camo" models in the image below:










Remember, quality ext latex paint is included in our kit estimate and YOU get to pick your own color(s).

I still believe that we've got the best deal going for the do-it-yourselfer who wants an affordable alternative to the expensive blinds currently on the market. I invite you to shop around. In fact, I challenge anyone to find a comparable 4x6x10' tower blind for less. "In all fairness," _The_ _Blynd_ aint comparable OR less.

It wasn't my intention to single Texas Hunter products out, Sean. All prefabs seem to be either flimsy or expensive. Heck, check the other pre-manufactured blinds at the Mumme's link you posted. Their sheet metal GROUND blinds start at *$1,500* and fiberglass covered insulation board GROUND blinds start at *$1,055*.

Could ya build a 4x6 blind with a 10' tower included for less than $600 without our kit? Yeah, probably. Could ya build a 4x6' blind with a 10' tower having sturdy, proper leg angles in about 6 hours for the same price? Well, maybe. Finally, could ya build a 4x6' blind with a 10' tower having sturdy, proper leg angles in about 6 hours for the same price that's also easy to relocate? Two guys can take-down & load our blind into the bed of a pickup in about 10 minutes and can be reassembled in about 30.

Check it out:

http://www.deertexas.com/store/T-REX.html


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Those black plastic box blynds are an absolute sauna! The windows & door are cheap, loud, & non-gunrest friendly. If your not building your own stands, you might as well pony up and buy you a good one. You could drop 1K on a quality stand you'll use forever, or $500 every other year on a new one plus time to haul it and set it up. My family owns a ranch in Val Verde County, we have somewhere around 20 stands and feeders. Like mentioned before, nothing sucks worse than spending 4th of July & Labor Day repairing stands or el cheapo feeder timers in the 100 degree TX heat. The better your components, the less you have to mess with them. I haven't checked out any of the plans mentioned, but if they don't mention it, go ahead and shoot screws every 4" - 6" on all your seams. It'll reduce warping and thus keep out stingin' kritters. We'll be headed out that way Tues morn to put out about 6K pounds of protein mix. This will be our last protein fill until about mid Jan, then back to every 6 weeks.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> DeerTexas, in all fairness, Texas Hunter blinds are some of the priciest blinds around.
> 
> The dealer you chose in your link to the Blynd is way high as well.
> 
> ...


DeerTexas,

Where in my post did I knock your product, incite you to post another ad for your product or request that you criticize someone else's product?

Sorry dude, I'm a bit confused concerning what brought all this about. Best of luck in your business venture.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> DeerTexas,
> 
> Where in my post did I knock your product, incite you to post another ad for your product or request that you criticize someone else's product?


I didn't feel like you knocked my product. What I heard you saying was that my remarks regarding the cost comparisons of the Texas Hunter blinds and the _Blynd_ to mine weren't "fair." Contrarily, I thought my remarks were very fair and accurate. Fact is, in all fairness, when you compare the *same height of towers* and the *same size* *blinds*, ours costs less, aren't as noisy and are easier to relocate and erect.

Again, I don't mean to pick on any particular blind maker. The comments regarding price & quality apply to every single pre manufactured blind I've ever seen. If it's better quality than mine, it costs a *lot* more. If it's cheaper than mine, it's pretty much crapola. Don't know how else to say it. Don't mean to be arrogant. I just believe that to be the truth.

Not to be completely negative towards the others mentioned, the folks at Texas Hunter Products and the makers of the _Blynd_ know how to market their products very effectively.



> Sorry dude, I'm a bit confused concerning what brought all this about. Best of luck in your business venture.


No problem, my friend. As you can see, I believe in this product. Got many positive comments at the recent Hunter's Extravaganza show in Ft Worth. Thanks for the good wishes.

Good hunting always! 
Scott-


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*I like the BLYND*

Just my 2 cents...
We have had three of them on our deer lease for 15 years (4x4x10) and the only problem we ever had was a rotting floor--3 times in 15 years. We hunt in Karnes county and these blinds don't seem any hotter than our plywood ones--not a noticeable difference--when it's hot it's hot!!. The windows are a little noisy when new but we learned to trim about 1/16" of the plexiglass and use grease on the tracks and it pretty much solved the problem. They are also much lighter than plywood so they are easier to move--make sure they are anchored down.
I think for the convenience and durability they are very reasonable.
Mike


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*[email protected]*

Got a price request from this email address. I tried to respond but it comes back everytime. If you still need info send me a different way of contacting you.
Thanks,
Brice


----------

